# More Kitchen Workspace



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

Several years ago we bought a Casita and used it until we bought the OB last Nov. Every inch counted and I do not like any of the things that cover sinks that come from the factory. Worthless in my book. I already had a large cake rack and if fit the sink like it was made for it. When we sold the Casita I kept the cake rack to use in the OB. You can place hot, heavy pans on it, pour water down thru the rack, use it when you want it and put it out of the way in a hurry. Easy to clean and light weight. I remove ours before going down the road. In the Casita I only had one very small kitchen sink. Guess it is a hold over from that but I use the small OB sink to wash my dishes and use the cake rack over the big sink to place the clean ones to dry. This really is not a true mod I know but to me it has been so useful I thought I would share.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I like that!


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> I like that!


Thanks, Bob. That is the first pic I have tried to post and I goofed it up. I'll try to figure out what I did wrong and repost it later. At least you got the idea of what I did.


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

Very cool idea and I plan to do this also. Thanks.........!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, that's ingenious







I'll have to go take some measurements and see if I can find something like that.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Idea









Don


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

cool deal


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is a really good idea, I didn't like the sink cover because you can't use the sink so this is much better.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

think she wanted to post in this size...


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Great idea!

Ed


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Great idea Dene! We too sold our Casita and bought an OB just last May. What a difference!!!

btw - I have found a really good mod for increasing kitchen space - I stay out of the kitchen









Jim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip...great idea!


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> think she wanted to post in this size...


Thank You Jim for getting a picture posted. I am still working on getting this right. I have now have deleted the thumbnail pic I had on my original comments and have not yet been able to post a pic back. With help like you do maybe I won't have to learn how... just kidding. I'm a slow learner but stubborn. I will get there...


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Great idea! I'll have to do some measuring and add that to the list of things I "need" to buy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dene said:


> Thank You Jim for getting a picture posted. I am still working on getting this right. I have now have deleted the thumbnail pic I had on my original comments and have not yet been able to post a pic back. With help like you do maybe I won't have to learn how... just kidding. I'm a slow learner but stubborn. I will get there...


No problem Dene. Feel free to email me some more if you have more questions.


----------

